# hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi



## Gavril

I know that _käyttää hyväksi _can mean "abuse", whereas _hyödyntää _(as far as I know) generally doesn't, but other than this, I'm not sure of the difference between the two.

Which would be preferable in these contexts?

_Kun kenraali huomasi läpimurtokohdan vihollisen linjoissa hän hyödynsi / käytti hyväski __ tilaisuutta täydellisesti, käskien miehiä hyökkäämään ja ajaen vihollista pakoon._

_Siitä lähtien kun Tuomolta katkesi jalka, jätkä on hyödyntänyt minua / käyttänyt minua hyväski hirveästi._ _Vain viime tunnilla hän pyysi minua tuomaan hänelle __piipun, tohvelit, lehden_, _lasillisen vettä_, _voileivän_, _kannettavan tietokoneen ..._

_Katson, etten hyödyntänyt riittävästi / käyttänyt riittävän hyväksi kouluvuosiani_, _kun olen vain työllistynyt kadunlakaisijaksi._
_
Eräitä luonnonvaroja pitää hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi säästäväisesti._

Kiitos!


----------



## Spongiformi

_"Käyttää hyväksi"_ indeed carries a negative connotation easily, and in addition to abuse it can also suggest crafty action as well (_"käyttää hyväksi tilaisuus"_).

In your examples either works well enough, but in Broken Leg Tuomo's example the difference is clear: If it's _"käyttää hyväksi"_,  then the person feels Tuomo is enjoying bossing people around, but if  it's "_hyödyntää_", then the person feels they can finally be of some use  to Tuomo (who possibly was a very self-reliant man before and never  asked for any help, frustrating those who wanted to help him).

In an official setting, with natural resources I'd use "_hyödyntää_". Because these days people aren't anymore unanimously thinking that natural resources exist solely for the mankind to abuse as much as they want.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Kun kenraali huomasi läpimurtokohdan vihollisen linjoissa hän hyödynsi / käytti hyväski __ tilaisuutta täydellisesti, käskien miehiä hyökkäämään ja ajaen vihollista pakoon."_

The use of the partitive case (tilaisuutta) in connection with "täydellisesti" strikes me as very odd.  There are other minor problems in the sentence as well.  I find either verb acceptable but I would make some changes: _Kun kenraali huomasi läpimurtokohdan vihollisen linjoissa, __hän hyödynsi tilaisuuden täydellisesti / käytti tilaisuuden hyväkseen täydellisesti: [hän] käski miehiä / miehet / miehensä hyökkäämään / hän määräsi/komensi miehet hyökkäämään *ja ajoi* vihollisen pakoon/pois._

"Ja ajaen" is clearly wrong.

As for your second sentence, I would prefer: ..._jätkä on käyttänyt minua hyväkseen. _"Vain viime tunnilla" is unidiomatic Finnish in this context.  You probably mean "kuluneen tunnin aikana".  "*Hän* pyysi minua tuomaan *hänelle*" is wrong.  It should be "hän pyysi minua tuomaan *itselleen*".

_Katson, etten hyödyntänyt riittävästi / käyttänyt riittävän hyväksi kouluvuosiani_, _kun olen vain työllistynyt kadunlakaisijaksi.

_Politicians and many others who are interviewed on the radio or television use "katson" to mean "in my opinion / I think" but I have never liked it.  Perhaps someone can tell me what Kielitoimisto people think of it.  "Vain" is in an odd position in the sentence.  If you insist on using either "hyödyntää" or "käyttää hyväksi", I would choose the latter.  However, if I were to write about having been lazy in school, I would probably recast the sentence using other verbs and expressions.  _Mielestäni en käyttänyt kouluvuosiani hyväkseni tarpeeksi/riittävän hyvin_, _kun/koska olen työllistynyt vain kadunlakaisijaksi / koska minusta on tullut vain kadunlakaisija._

_Eräitä luonnonvaroja pitää hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi säästäväisesti.

_I see nothing wrong her_e. _You could omit "hyväksi":_ Eräitä/Joitakin luonnonvaroja pitää/täytyy käyttää säästäväisesti.
_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Politicians and many others who are interviewed on the radio or television use "katson" to mean "in my opinion / I think" but I have never liked it.  Perhaps someone can tell me what Kielitoimisto people think of it.  "Vain" is in an odd position in the sentence.  If you insist on using either "hyödyntää" or "käyttää hyväksi", I would choose the latter.  However, if I were to write about having been lazy in school, I would probably recast the sentence using other verbs and expressions.  _Mielestäni en käyttänyt kouluvuosiani hyväkseni tarpeeksi/riittävän hyvin_, _kun/koska olen työllistynyt vain kadunlakaisijaksi / koska minusta on tullut vain kadunlakaisija._



Would _käyttää hyväksi / hyödyntää_ be more appropriate in a sentence like this one?

_Voi kun Tauno on hyödyntänyt kouluvuosiaan / käyttänyt kouluvuosiaan __hyväksi__: 25-vuotiaana hän on valmistunut lääkäriksi._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Replacing "me" with "Tauno" has no bearing on "hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi".  I would use neither.  I might say something like: _Tauno oli hyvin ahkera ja teräväpäinen jo koulussa ja nyt hän on valmistunut lääkäriksi 25-vuotiaana._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Replacing "me" with "Tauno" has no bearing on "hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi".


 
I wasn't contrasting _Tauno _vs. _me_: I thought that a positive sentence with _hyödyntää / käyttää hyväksi _might be more acceptable than a negative one (but it looks as though I was wrong).


----------

